# Magnetic Boarded up windows



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I dont have a need for boarded up windows but I do need to make "old beat up" wooden sign and this helps me a lot, so thanks!


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Good idea! I have reservations about poking, cutting, drilling into perfectly fine exterior walls myself. This is a good solution and I may have to try it next year.


----------



## henrythomas (Oct 15, 2009)

The boards to mount magnetically to window frames.Tehere are following steps:
1) Secure some magnets
2) Measure the Windows
3) Gathering Materials
4) Making the frame
5) Making the Slats
6) Pain
7) Dry Brushing
80 Putting it all together


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

That's pretty neat! I'd love to do boarded up windows, but I'm running out of time this year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

good tutorial! boards look great!


----------



## DezzyLee99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks! The two windows have been up for 2 days now, so far so good, and no movement. Supposed to rain and it was rather windy today so we'll see how they hold up over night. Might also get a bit of snow later on in the week so hopefully they can withstand that, but they are easily removed if needed to be.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice tutorial love that idea.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

This is an awesome idea. I'll be doing this next year as my wife will kill me if I add any other projects for this year. I find myself distracted with the gorgeous architecture of your home, it's got a very sensible modern craftsman style -- incredible!


----------



## DezzyLee99 (Sep 3, 2008)

camsauce said:


> This is an awesome idea. I'll be doing this next year as my wife will kill me if I add any other projects for this year. I find myself distracted with the gorgeous architecture of your home, it's got a very sensible modern craftsman style -- incredible!


Thanks for the kind comments on the idea and the house. We fell in love with the design and layout of it. I think there are more pictures of he showhome on Jayman MasterBUILT - Calgary Home Builder and Edmonton Home Builder, the model is Glamorgan.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

brilliant idea and well executed! I'm still contemplating working on a suction cup version of this idea, but just haven't had the time to do it yet.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

VERY cool! Beautiful house too!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

nice tutorial. easy to do.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

hey, I just wanted to show you what I did with your tutorial, thanks for the information!!!


----------



## DezzyLee99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks Great ScottN. I love how you carved out the font! Glad I could help.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

This is amazing. Thanks for the tutorial. I'm not sure I'm ready to attempt it but when I want boarded up windows I'd like to try this.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great idea I'd love to try this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

well, I wanted to add this to my other post but the ability to edit isnt there now......
Here is the sign in the daylight, again, thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Frank-y (Apr 15, 2010)

*Boarded up door*

Hi all
What I did last year, I made a boarded up door that mounts on the same hinges as my summer screen door. It mounts in a flash and I didn't have to put new screws in the vinyl door frame.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Great idea! Especially for those who don't own where they live and can't put holes willy nilly (not that home owners would  )


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

I just doubled duct tape back on itself to attach my foam "boards" to my windows last year. Some of them were 8 feet long, and it was hard to get them to stay all night, but the result looked creepy. My neighbor came over in the afternoon right after I threw them up and couldn't believe I was nailing real wood into my house. I think he was afraid his property value was dropping that day.


----------



## make them scream (Jul 2, 2009)

I used velcro and hot glue to hold my boards up on my window but i made them out of 1/2 blue foam http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1994&pictureid=25345


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

That is just awesome - thanks for sharing! 

In Romeo, MI there is a place called Tillson Street and almost every single one of the beautiful old Victorian houses on this street go CRAZY at Halloween - my favorite house has boarded up windows and I bet they did something like this.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't see any pictures of what the completed project looks like. Were they removed?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

MarkOf13 said:


> I don't see any pictures of what the completed project looks like. Were they removed?


They're on the first page, unless you're talking about someone else's pictures.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dminor said:


> They're on the first page, unless you're talking about someone else's pictures.


Nope, I meant DezzyLee99's original post. I can see the boarded up door on the other page , however. Must be my computer - I don't see links or anything. But, I think I get the idea of what it is supposed to look like. Pictures are always better for me, though.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

MarkOf13 said:


> Nope, I meant DezzyLee99's original post. I can see the boarded up door on the other page , however. Must be my computer - I don't see links or anything. But, I think I get the idea of what it is supposed to look like. Pictures are always better for me, though.


Oh, yeah, all of DezzyLee's pictures are there...that's strange that you can't see them though.


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

What a super idea!! I have got to give this a try this year !!! Thanks


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

Great idea! I started sketching out what I'd need and then realized that our window frames are aluminum. Maybe I'll use the suction cup suggestion.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I love this idea. I rent my home and I'm sure my landlord would appreciate my lack of drilling holes in her house. Out of curiosity, how many Neodymium magnets can you harvest from a defunct hard drive?


----------



## DezzyLee99 (Sep 3, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> I love this idea. I rent my home and I'm sure my landlord would appreciate my lack of drilling holes in her house. Out of curiosity, how many Neodymium magnets can you harvest from a defunct hard drive?


Typically there are 2 Neodymium Magnets in a hard drive. Happy Haunting!


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

I ended up not even needing suction cups. I made a wooden frame to fit between our stone lined windows and friction is holding it up fine. I ran two strips of Velcro down each side of the frame and then added some on the back of each board and they stayed perfectly. I would recommend the industrial Velcro. Works great! Thanks again for the idea!

http://halloweenjared.blogspot.com/2010/09/boarded-up-windows.html


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was looking forward to trying this out. But, I just discovered that there is no metal in my windows.


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

MarkOf13 said:


> I was looking forward to trying this out. But, I just discovered that there is no metal in my windows.


Mine were aluminum which was a bummer (for magnets anyway). I ended up making a wooden frame that fit inside the sill and it worked out great!


----------



## DezzyLee99 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think even something like poster gum tac would work if you used enough of it. The point is to hold the frame in place, but not hold the weight. The bulk of the weight will be supported by the inner window sill. The magnets or whatever else you use is to ensure that the frame does not fall outward, so more for lateral suport, not weight support.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm going to work on trying the friction supported frame. Hopefully that turns out.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Do you think these will work? http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-rare-earth-magnets-67488.html


----------



## DezzyLee99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Eyegore said:


> Do you think these will work? http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-rare-earth-magnets-67488.html


I don't know if they will, rare earth magnets are pretty strong, hoever, I believe surface area helps too. I think these may be too small to do anything.


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

MarkOf13 said:


> I'm going to work on trying the friction supported frame. Hopefully that turns out.


Cool. I was pleasantly surprised. I was planning on needing something to hold the top of the frame to the window (suction cup, magnet through the glass, etc), but when I fit the frame in for a test fit, it was so snug that I didn't need anything. I suppose over time, the wood could dry out a bit and shrink, but it was easy to build and I could always shim it if need be later on.


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG!! I've been trying to find a way to keep my boards from slamming into the house when it's windy (I have hooks that I hang them from at the top, but the bottoms are free) I work in IT and I know that these magnets are INCREDIBLY strong... but it never occoured to me to try and use them in some fashion. Thanks!!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

DezzyLee99 said:


> Hi all, this is my first tutorial so forgive me if it's kind of n00b.
> 
> Searching this forum has yielded many awesome ideas for boarding up house windows, but many of them involve either hard mounting wood to your window frame, or use some sort of adhesive Velcro. Having moved into a new home, I needed a clean solution, no holes, no residue. So I have made my boards to mount magnetically to my window frames.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good to me. If I were you, though, I'd consider fabbing up some colored lens to place over each of the spot lights to make the house spookier looking. You could probably use magnets again to stick to each can. JAT


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

MarkOf13 said:


> I was looking forward to trying this out. But, I just discovered that there is no metal in my windows.


Ditto. Checked this weekend and nothing to stick to.

I may try attaching the magnets "through" the glass. I know they are strong though and I actually worry about cracking the glass when setting them.


----------

